# Obama...say whaaat?!



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Just watched on WCVB Channel 5 News this morning about the JP Morgan Chase bank $3 billion dollar loss. They said that Obama is going to propose a law that will NOT allow banks to make risky investments.

Now, Obama, can WE as AMERICANS propose a law so that you won't be allowed to make risky socialist reforms, welfare increases and drive this country into the ground financially?! Oh wait, you live by the rule, "Do as I say, not as I do."


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Just watched on WCVB Channel 5 News this morning about the JP Morgan Chase bank $3 billion dollar loss. They said that Obama is going to propose a law that will NOT allow banks to make risky investments.


In other words, one more step down the road to Socialism.



Right Wing Liberal said:


> Now, Obama, can WE as AMERICANS propose a law so that you won't be allowed to make risky socialist reforms, welfare increases and drive this country into the ground financially?!


Yes, we can...it's called voting for Mitt Romney in November.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> In other words, one more step down the road to Socialism.
> 
> Yes, we can...it's called voting for Mitt Romney in November.


Thats if the country makes it to NOV before Ding Dong sends us back to the stone age.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

